# MORTAL KOMBAT



## BORTZ (Jun 9, 2010)

I dont think this needs an into. (ok eff this go watch it on Youtube at 1080 and full screen. )


----------



## Bo Abobo (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm pretty excited if this is the direction that mortal kombat is going. I hope this is just a live action trailer for the new mk game and not just a new movie. Reptile and Baraka back story are pretty awesome and I'm loving Scorpion as a possible main character and/or protagonist. Here's hoping for some mk news out of E3.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2010)

Bo Abobo said:
			
		

> I'm pretty excited if this is the direction that mortal kombat is going. I hope this is just a live action trailer for the new mk game and not just a new movie. Reptile and Baraka back story are pretty awesome and I'm loving Scorpion as a possible main character and/or protagonist. Here's hoping for some mk news out of E3.



It's a film. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0293429/

----------------------

This actually looks pretty good.  I didn't mind the first too much, it was cheesy but it was a fun watch.  I really like the look of this one though, dark, moody and serious.  The action sequences looked pretty good.  And Jeri Ryan as Sonia Blade, I'll definitely have some of that!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2010)

As a fan of cheesy films it looks like I will approve of this.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 12, 2010)

Wrong imdb, this ones just a proof of concept iirc. Hope it takes off.


----------



## Windaga (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm digging everything except Jax for some reason. (Although I will admit, I let loose a huge grin when he closed his office door and the "on Briggs' part was whited out.) He just seems a bit too fake. I'm sure that when this is full fleshed out he'll get better. 

And that whole handcuff drop was pretty amusing.


----------



## Maverick Lunar X (Jun 12, 2010)

Michael Jai White is awesome, see: Spawn and The Dark Knight.


----------



## mameks (Jun 13, 2010)

awesome epical shittynes


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 13, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> awesome epical shittynes



I hope its not terrible. I think it might be pretty good if WB picks it up. 

also:
http://lukeofthedead.wordpress.com/2010/06...-kombat-reboot/


----------

